# Saugeye at night



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone troll for Saugeye at night ?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishless said:


> Anyone troll for Saugeye at night ?


Yepp... it works. Do it just like during the day. You can rubber band a small glowstick to your rod tip to help see it.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I caught these at night, night before last, but on large live minnows


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Harry1959 said:


> I caught these at night, night before last, but on large live minnows


thanks for the replys,I sure am not catching during the day


----------

